# DDR-Militär Aluboot



## timtanne (23. April 2016)

Moin liebe Angelkollegen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Einsteigerboot für mich und einen Freunde. Nun habe ich ein ehemaliges  DDR-Militär Aluboot angeboten bekommen und brauche den Rat von erfahrenen Bootsanglern #c .

Zu den Anforderungen: 
- wir sind, wie gesagt zu zweit unterwegs |krach: 
- flexibel einsetzbar (vornehmlich in ca. 25 ha großen Baggerseen, aber auch mal Möhnesee oder Weser)
- robustes Boot, einfach zu bearbeiten/umzubauen (lerne Metallbau)
- Motorisiert, jedoch keinen zusätzlichen Boots- oder Anhängerführerschein absolvieren

Zu dem Boot:
- Militärboot aus der DDR (Aluminium, min. 2mm stark)
- 3,5m x 1,35m 
- V-Kiel
- original Lack (löst sich teilweise, am Kiel übliche Abnutzspuren), keine Spachtelungen, kleinere Beulen, keine Korrosion sichtbar
- ein Umbau: Ankervorrichtung (geschraubt)
- jegliche Schrauben rostig (Spiegel, Sitzbretter)
- Preis: 540€

-Wichtig: Das Boot ist 3-teilig, da dieses Modell beliebig erweiterbar ist. An den Verbindungsübergängen sind die einzelnen Elemente abgekantet und mit einer vielzahl von Löchern vorgebohrt. Zur Verbindung ist eine ca. 10mm breite Gummidichtung zwischen die Elemente gelegt und mit Schrauben, durch die vorgebohrten Löcher, festgezogen. Die Schrauben gehen durch die Dichtung.
Da die Schrauben ebenfalls rosten, würde ich die schpröde Gummidichtung samt Schrauben austauschen wollen. Weiß jemand ob das jemals wieder dicht zu kriegen ist #c ?

Ist der Kauf zu empfehlen #c ?

Vielen Dank Leute und viiiiieeeel Fisch :vik: !


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Dicht wirst du das bekommen. Wenn du es nicht mehr lösen willst kannst du zusätzlich verkleben. Edelstahlschrauben mit Kunststoff U-Scheiben und das sollte ne Zeit halten.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Als Dichtung kannst du Neoprenstreifen verwenden, wie bei den Lorsbybooten.
Wichtig ist, wie Kollege keine Ahnung schon schreibt, dass die unterschiedlichen Metalle keinen direkten Kontakt haben (Unterlegscheiben Kunststoff), sonst gibt es Korrosion.

Jürgen


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre doppelseitig klebendes Marinedichtband :http://www.jk-shop-kempen.de/epages/63672978.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63672978/Products/JK108374.
Statt Schrauben könnte man auch Edelstahl-Popnieten in Erwägung ziehen. Banana-Boote sind so gebaut.


----------



## boot (23. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

oder Sikaflex,das habe ich bei meinem Aluboot zum dichten genutzt,und es war dicht. lg


----------



## Andal (23. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



> Zu dem Boot:
> *- Militärboot aus der DDR* (Aluminium, min. 2mm stark)
> - 3,5m x 1,35m
> - V-Kiel
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich gefragt. Rentiert sich das für ein bestimmt deutlich über 30 Jahre altes "Sturmboot" überhaupt noch? Die Restaurierung wird ja, wenn es was g'scheites werden soll, auch noch einiges kosten.


----------



## Relgna (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Was soll sich denn da nicht lohnen ....... .


----------



## Philipp_do (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Bevor hier über Sinn oder Unsinn einer Restaurierung philosophiert wird schmeiße ich mal in den Raum das 1,35 Breite für 2 Personen immer schön ganz schön wat eng ist.

Grüsse


----------



## timtanne (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die viele, schnelle Hilfe #6 .

Mal abgesehen von der Restauration, ist der Preis denn angemessen? Ich weiß dass das aus der Ferne schwer zu beurteilen ist. Jedoch habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit Booten und bin um jeden Rat dankbar.

Zu der Restauration: Ich habe mir schon vorgestellt das Boot komplett zu überarbeiten und neu zu lackieren. Außerdem das Boot um einen ebenen Boden, Rutenhalter, Angelstühle und Stauraum zu erweitern. Da die Umbauten erstmal Zeit haben und Arbeitstunden und Werkzeug als Kosten wegfallen, denke ich dass die Kosten zu stemmen sind. 
Einzige Sorge ist dass der Umbau nicht lohnt, da dass Boot aufgrund des Alters nicht mehr lange "lebt".

@Philipp: Was genau ist das Problem an der Breite (zu eng, nicht stabil, ...)?


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



Relgna schrieb:


> Was soll sich denn da nicht lohnen ....... .



Deswegen fragte ich ja!

Wozu wurde das Ding eigentlich in der *N*utzlosen *V*olx*A*rmee ursprünglich benutzt?


----------



## Relgna (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Du könntes ja auch mal Bilder Einstellen dann könnte man die Diskusion ev. besser weiter führen weniger spekulativ.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Lass dich mal nicht wegen dem Preis verückt machen, schau einfach mal was vergleichbare Boote neu kosten, dass geht in der Größe für ein Lorsby z.b. mit 1500€ los.
Andere Markenboote kosten ab 2000€ aufwärts, haben dann aber keine 2mm Materialstärke, sondern nur 1,4-1,6mm!
Wenn dir die Optik wichtig ist, dann kannst du die Schüssel ja hübsch lackieren, natürlich mit entsprechender Vorarbeit, dem Alu ist es egal obs hübsch gemacht wird!
Bei einem Innenausbau ist zu beachten, dass du die Gewichtszunahme bedenkst,  ebenso die Verlagerung des Schwerpunkts, wenn z.b. die Stühle und Plattform zu hoch montiert werden.
Nix gegen ein paar bequeme  Stühle an Bord, aber anscheinend scheint jeder aus egal welchem Kahn immer ein super tolles Bassboat  basten zu wollen!
Wünsche jedenfalls viel Spass, vor allem beim Angeln!

Jürgen


----------



## fischbär (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen fragte ich ja!
> 
> Wozu wurde das Ding eigentlich in der *N*utzlosen *V*olx*A*rmee ursprünglich benutzt?



Von der nutzlosen Volksarmee? Also ich bin ganz froh, dass sie ebenso nutzlos geblieben ist wie die Bundeswehr.
Ein Aluboot für 500 Tacken, ja geil! Abdichten geht sicher mit Neoprenstreifen.


----------



## Tommes63 (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



timtanne schrieb:


> - 3,5m x 1,35m
> - V-Kiel


Wie Philipp_do schon schreibt, für 2 Leute - das wird ganz schön kippelig. O.K. wenn Basteln Spaß macht, aber in der Preislage gibts doch bestimmt noch was besseres zum Aufbauen, muß ja nicht unbedingt Alu sein.
Oder gibts Transportprobleme, vielleicht wäre ein Schlauchboot ne Alternative? Auch verdammt wenig Platz bei gleicher Größe aber deutlich kippstabiler.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



fischbär schrieb:


> Von der nutzlosen Volksarmee? Also ich bin ganz froh, dass sie ebenso nutzlos geblieben ist wie die Bundeswehr.



Da sollte auch so verstanden sein! #6


----------



## thanatos (24. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

wenn du dir die Instandsetzung zutraust warum nicht und was soll denn
 da schon kaputt gehen wenn du es etwas pflegst ,den Preis halte ich für angemessen .Schließe mich ganz dem Jürgen an .Wenn du´s machst
 viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## buttweisser (25. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen fragte ich ja!
> 
> Wozu wurde das Ding eigentlich in der *N*utzlosen *V*olx*A*rmee ursprünglich benutzt?



Glaubst Du nicht, das die Bundeswehr nicht weniger nutzlos ist ? Solche sinnlosen Unterstellungen sind heutzutage eigentlich überflüssig.

@timtanne

Wie Taxidermist schon schreibt, wirst Du ein vergleichbares Boot in der Materialstärke und zu dem Preis wohl kaum bekommen.


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Glaubst Du nicht, das die Bundeswehr nicht weniger nutzlos ist ? Solche sinnlosen Unterstellungen sind heutzutage eigentlich überflüssig.



Das habe ich doch längst geschrieben. Der Unterschied zur Bundeswehr ist lediglich der, dass die Bundeswehr nie nutzfähig war und ist. 

Aber nochmal. War denn keiner der geschätzten Kollegen ein Dienender, der mir sagen kann, wozu dieses Boot ursprünglich eingesetzt wurde? Ich denke, auch die NVA hatte so etwas, wie eine OSTAN.


----------



## capri2 (25. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

ich denke um auf dem Wasser fahren zu können...:q

Wird ein Arbeits oder Tauchboot gewesen sein...Sturmboote waren um die 6m..

Ohne Bild schwer zu sagen..


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



Andal schrieb:


> War denn keiner der geschätzten Kollegen ein Dienender, der mir sagen kann, wozu dieses Boot ursprünglich eingesetzt wurde?



Ick hab zwar gedient aber woanders.

http://s7.directupload.net/images/120215/kqzlord4.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/120215/x4rev4eq.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/120215/7mzx5it5.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/120215/bgfjy2e3.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/120215/4pastrec.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/120215/za9rztl5.jpg

Weeßte Bescheid ! Janz wichtig : " Fällt der Außenbordmotor aus, so ist das jenseitige bzw. diesseitige Ufer durch paddeln zu erreichen.|supergri

Hier ist mal noch 'n Bild mit dem Kahn dabei (gleich das erste)

http://www.nva-forum.de/nva-board/index.php?showtopic=19275&st=0

Also das Boot vom TE ist, von der Größe her, garantiert kein Sturmboot. Auch ein Rettungs-und Sicherungsboot (RSB) war größer.

http://www.nva-forum.de/nva-board/uploads/post-6-1074347945.jpg

Naja, vielleicht klärt er uns ja mal auf und macht 'n Foto von dem Ding.

Nu hätte ick aber noch jerne jewusst wat OSTAN is......... ???


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

OSTAN ist/war der Organisations Stärke und Ausbildungsnachweis. Quasi die Niederschrift der Phantasie, wie es sein sollte und welches Wehrgerümpel von wem wofür hergenommen werden soll und wer was können müsste.


----------



## Rotbart (25. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Die Breite von 1,35 Meter ist meines Wissens nach auch bei herkömmlichen Alubooten durchaus üblich. Gibts einige Boote mit dieser Breite. 
Diese Breite wäre für mich kein Ausschlusskriterium.

Ich denke, hier hat die Rumpfform wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Stabilität des Bootes.


----------



## Gummihose (26. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Ich würde an deiner stelle das Boot holen, falls der zustand so ist, dass es sich noch lohnt je nach zustand.
Verbindungsschrauben gibt es bei Bauhaus aus Seewasserfesten Edelstahl.
Bei der Dichtung kannst du ja bei 
http://www.lorsby.de anfragen was für Materialien sie verwenden oder ob sie dir welche nach deinem Maßen anfertigen.


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (27. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Ein interessantes Projekt, das du da vorhast! 540,- EUR sind für ein Aluboot natürlich billig und die Abmessungen 3,50 x 1,30 reichen bei 2 Personen zum Angeln auch vermutlich aus. Ein V-Kiel wäre bei den Gewässern die Du befischst wohl nicht nötig, ein Flachbodenboot ist bei der Größe da natürlich kippstabiler, aber an sich ist das nicht sooo wichtig.
Das Boot besteht aber aus 3 Teilen und wenn du die dicht bekommen möchtest, würde ich dir empfehlen Popnieten aus Aluminium zu verwenden (je weniger unterschiedliche Metalle unter der Wasserlinie, desto geringer das Risiko für galvanischen Strom = korrosion) und die Abstände sehr dicht zu setzen. Zum abdichten enweder Sikaflex oder ein Marine-dichtband aber Sikaflex dichtet gut. Habe allerdings noch keine 3 Bootsdrittel damit abgedichtet.
Achte unbedingt darauf beim Lackieren für Aluminium geeignete Farbe zu nehmen - gibt es von Hempel - insbesondere für alles was unter der Wasserlinie liegt.
Ich habe da schon Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen.
Beim Umbau hat Taxidermist völlig recht, bei einem so kleinen Boot muß man das Gewicht beachten. 
Ansonsten rechne mal die Kosten aus, die auf Dich zukommen und wäge ab, ob es vielleicht im Endeffekt nicht vorteilhafter ist sich für 12-1300 EUR ein Flachbodenboot neu zu kaufen.
Das ist dicht, macht keine Arbeit und bietet bei gleicher  Größe mehr Platz und ist stabil - solange du nicht auf große Seen oder die Ostsee fährst. Ob der Boden jetzt 1,5 oder 2 mm dick ist spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle-meiner Meinung nach. 
Was Du auch machst, ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit #h


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

@Lucky Fish, Ich habe mal ein Lorsby Boot zusammen geschraubt und da ich annehme dieses Boot wird ähnlich konstruiert sein, wenn es sich nicht sogar tatsächlich um ein Lorsby handelt.
Dann sind Alunieten nicht nur zu schwach, abgesehen davon, dass sie ohnehin nicht zu den vorhandenen ca.8-10mm Löchern passen.
Vor allem wenn das Boot irgendwann mal mit einem Außenborder gefahren wird.
Es sollte definitiv geschraubt werden!
Leider kommt keine Rückmeldung mehr vom TS, vielleicht eine Eintagsfliege?


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (27. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Ok die Konstruktion dieser Boote kenne ich nicht sicher stimmt was Du sagst. Wollte nur auf die Gefahr hinweisen dass galvanischer Strom entstehen könnte. Vielleicht hat er es ja schon verschraubt, abgedichtet, ausgebaut und damit 20 Hechte gefangen


----------



## Andal (27. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Oder es wurde zur "volkseigenen Titanic"! :m


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Preis ok, wenn der restliche Zustand wirklich ok ist!

Wie äufwändig soll denn der Umbau des Innenraums werden? Da wirds dann ein Rechenbeispiel ob es sich noch lohnt oder nicht... bzw. ob man lieber was anderes kauft... Kann da ein Lied von singen... |rolleyes

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305505


----------



## el.Lucio (28. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



timtanne schrieb:


> Moin liebe Angelkollegen,
> ...
> Zu den Anforderungen:
> - wir sind, wie gesagt zu zweit unterwegs |krach:
> ...



was spricht denn dagegen den Kahn zu verschweißen?


----------



## timtanne (28. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Erstmal zur Beruhigung: Ich lebe noch #h ! Wieder mals vielen Dank!

Verschweißen ist immer schwierig bei Blechen. Das Material würde sich mit Sicherheit stark verziehen.

Das Boot wird heute gekauft, Bilder werden folgen. Da ich nicht das meiste Geld besitze und Spaß am Handwerk habe, denke ich dass dieses Boote ne gute Lösung ist. 
Hoffe ich kann auf eure Erfahrungen beim Umbau zurückgreifen. Denke das Gewichtsproblem habe ich unterschätzt, da wird man sehen worauf verzichtet werden kann.

Werden das Boot wahrscheinlich über den kommenden Winter überarbeiten, da es so wie es ist "angelbar" ist. So kann ich auch erste Erfahrungen sammeln und sehe was mir am wichtigsten wäre.


----------



## timtanne (28. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Jetzt habe ich in Foren gelesen, dass es auch sowas wie Bootspapiere gibt, braucht man sowas? Muss ich das Boot noch iwo anmelden?


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Kommt ganz drauf an auf was für Gewässern du es fahren willst! Auf Binnenschiffartsstraßen wie z.B. den Rhein und Nebengewässer brauchst auf jeden Fall ne Anmeldung beim WSA. Wies auf Seen aussieht, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



timtanne schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich in Foren gelesen, dass es auch sowas wie Bootspapiere gibt, braucht man sowas? Muss ich das Boot noch iwo anmelden?


Wird es motorisiert? 
Würde es auf jeden Fall anmelden, die paar Euro werden dich nicht umbringen (~20€).


----------



## Trollwut (28. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Ja, auf Bundeswasserstraßen musst du das Boot auf jeden Fall anmelden.
Dass du offensichtlich keine Papiere hast sollte aber eigentlich kein Problem sein. Auch bei unserem Kahn gabs wohl irgendwann keine Papiere, jedenfalls hat der Vorbesitzer bei der Zulassung wohl neue ausstellen lassen, da steht lediglich bei jedem Punkt: "unbekannt" - und eben die Bootsnummer.


----------



## ulf (29. April 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Hallo

Die sogenannte Konformitätserklärung brauchst du nur bei Booten die nach Mitte 1998 in Verkehr gebracht wurden. Wenn deins schon bei der NVA im Dienst war, ist es sicher ein paar Tage älter. Da sollte es dann bei der Zulassung keine Probleme geben. Hilfreich wäre aber, wenn Du vom Vorbesitzer einen vorzeigbaren Kaufvertrag hättest.
Ach ja und ob überhaupt zugelassen werden muß hängt von der Stärke der Motorisierung ab (größer 2,21kW). Eine Bootshaftpflicht ist aber nie verkehrt und kostet nicht die Welt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Ich tippe, das es sich um ein Kasanka handelt

Wie man im Link sehen kann, gibt es mehrere Ausführungen, mit Lorsby und Konsorten haben die maximal das Material gemein.

Habe hier schon mehrer davon gesehen und meine Wahl war es nicht.


----------



## timtanne (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Moin Leute,

hier die versprochenen Bilder. Haben den Kahn gestern das erste mal zu Wasser gelassen. War ne spaßige Nummer, alles dicht soweit #6 .











Wie gesagt, reicht der Istzustand des Bootes für die erste Angelei vom Boot aus. Umbauarbeiten (Boden, Rutenhalter, Stühle) sind erst für Herbst/Winter geplant. 
Das Boot ist noch sehr gut händelbar zu zweit. Slippen geht per Hand und Transport erfolgt mit geliehenen "Standartanhänger" (offener Kasten als Aufbau).

Nun brauchen wir auf längere Sicht etwas eigenes. Mit den Arbeiten könnte man bereits beginnen. Jetzt kommt ihr wieder ins Spiel  : Am Ende möchten wir einen Trailer, mit dem das Boot auch alleine slipbar ist. Würde gerne wieder selbst handwerklich tätig werden (Falls das nicht teurer wird als eine Neuanschaffung). Wichtig wäre auch, dass man nicht einen zusätzlichen Führerschein abzulegen hat. Schön wäre, wenn man den Trailer auch irgendwie zum Transport von z.B. Gartenabfällen nutzen könnte. Hat jemand etwas ähnliches gebaut oder Ideen wie man sowas umsetzten könnte #c ?

Vielen Dank schonmal und schöne Grüße :vik:


----------



## fischbär (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Geile Kiste! Glückwunsch. Das Teil hätte ich auch gern! Hab nur keinen Platz...


----------



## yacaré (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Habe genau zwei davon, die ich im Laufe von Jahren erworben habe, übrigens zu ähnlichen Preisen. Es sind die alten Lorsby-Boote, früher wohl sovietischen Ursprungs. Aus dem zweiten wollte ich nur das Mittelstück zur Verlängerung nutzen, habe es auch ein paar Mal so betrieben, aber auf den klenen Flüßchen hier um Bremen herum reichen die 3,50 auch für zwei Angler aus, habe es jetzt auch so auf einem Bootstrailer... Mit einem 5 PS-AB kommt das Ding mit 1 Person+ Gerödel noch ins Gleiten (Vmax ca. 22-23 km/h). Bin damit schon vor Heiligenhafen auf der Ostsee und auf den Bodden vor Rügen unterwegs gewesen, alles kein Problem, selbst bei Wellengang wird das leichte Boot wie eine Nussschale obenauf getragen... Haben bei mir "Lebenslänglich"- kein Wertverlust mehr, sehen zwar nicht schick aus, sind aber durchaus robust und dank der Beschichtung (diese grüne Farbe) so gut wie unverrottbar... Habe Edelstahl-Inbusschrauben eingesetzt, mit Kunststoff-Unterlegscheiben unter den Edelstahlunterlegscheiben. Da die Schrauben im "trockenen Milieu" arbeiten, habe ich auch nach Jahren keine Kontaktkorrosion festegstellt. Wichtig: Da das Boot an den Gummidichtungen geringfügig "wackelt", sollte der gewindelose Schaft der Schraube etwa so lang sein, wie die beiden Flansche und die Dichtung dick sind, damit das Gewinde nicht an den Bohrungen "nagt".
Die Originalbänke mit dem Auftriebsmaterial habe ich bis auf eine durch Schichtholz ersetzt, sie stützen sich, wie die Originale, etwa auf der halben Höhe der Bordwand, dadurch liegt der Schwerpunkt etwas tiefer. Das Boot ist wider Erwarten duchaus kippstabil, Spinnangeln im Stehen ist kein Problem. Zum Slippen ist keine Rampe notwendig, es lässt sich direkt vom Trailer ins Wasser befördern und auch wieder raus - im Ein-Mann-Betrieb.
Anmeldung ist problemlos, da vor 1998 gebaut, die eingeschlagene Seriennummmer angeben, Kaufvertrag vorlegen oder eine entsprechenden Erklärung abgeben, passt.
Viel Spass damit!

Yacaré


----------



## vermesser (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Geiler Kahn! Das fetzt.

@ yacarè: Damit auf die Ostsee oder Bodden...bei mehr als Bellywetter?? Ein 3,50er Boot mit so wenig Freibord und Tiefgang?? Is das dein Ernst?? Ich mein das schwimmt, klar...aber unter Sicherheitsaspekten halte ich das nicht für empfehlenswert...Sorry.


----------



## Relgna (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Ich habe klappbare Slipräder am Lorsby A350


----------



## Tommes63 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

So wackelig wie die kleine Schale sein wird, mit einer gesunden Portion Menschenverstand mag das gehen.

Slipräder sind für sowas immer gut, hatte ich an meinem lütten Schlauchboot auch. Motor dran, Krempel ins Boot, an der Bugöse angehoben und wie ne Schubkarre ins Wasser geschoben, fertich. Im Wasser die Räder hoch und los gings.

Meine Waren allerdings Eigenbau. Vierkantprofil aus dem Baumarkt, Loch gebohrt, Bolzen durch + Abstandhalter, Sackkarrenrad dran (ebenfalls Baumarkt), kleine Steckbuchse (etwas größeres Vierkantprofil) an den Heckspiegel drangefummelt, etwas Farbe übers Metall, hat ein Drittel der fertigen Slipräder aus dem Bootszubehör gekostet.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln und berichte mal was draus geworden ist, Bilder werden auch immer gerne gesehen#6


----------



## Tommes63 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Ach noch was, ich hab das deshalb geschrieben, weil Eigen - Umbauten an Straßenzugelassenen Fahrzeugen sind immer ne knifflige Nummer (TÜV, ABE usw.). Mach da bloß keinen Mist. (ungebremste Anhänger bis 750 kg, kein extra Führerschein nötig)

Gleiches auf dem Wasser wird seitens der Behörden wesentlich unkomplizierter gehandhabt. Also Kieloben auf normalen Kastenanhänger geschnallt, ev. noch auf die Bordwände vom Hänger Schaumisolierung von Heizungsrohren draufstecken und ab ans Wasser.

Du wirst sehen Bootsangeln macht Spaß und später werden die Ansprüche steigen, irgendwann is das nächste Projekt in Bearbeitung:q.


----------



## paul.1969 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Statt zu nieten und Klebebänder zu benutzen könntest Du auch ein Mittelchen nehmen, das es im Baumarkt zu kaufen gibt. Es nennt sich MEM Montagekleber Mega Power. Klebt Aluminium mit 370 kg/10 cm²  und ist auf SMP-Basis. Also absolut UV-stabil und schimmelresistent. Und es hat eine Anfangshaftung bei vollflächiger Verklebung von bis zu 270 kg/cm² bereits nach einer Minute. Und nun ein paar Worte, was ein Sturmboot ist. Sturmboote wurden/werden eingesetzt um operativ schnell kleine Gruppen von Soldaten an einen bestimmten Zielpunkt zu bringen oder zur Gewässersicherung bei den Brückenpionieren oder als Einsatzboot bei Spezialkräften.


----------



## yacaré (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

@vermesser:
Das sollte keine Aufforderung sein, mit dem Teil auf die Ostsee zu fahren, das war eine Beschreibung der Erfahrung, die ich damit gemacht habe unter Umständen, die ich für mich verantwortbar hielt und immer noch halte...   Es wird leider viel von Leuten geschrieben, die eben keine eigene Erfahrung haben... Pauschal zu sagen "das geht aber gar nicht' ist leicht, aber nicht immer richtig ;-) Generell stimmen wir wohl darin überein, dass ohne gesunden Menschenverstand und Respekt vor dem Wasser schnell aus Spass Ernst werden kann?


----------



## vermesser (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*



yacaré schrieb:


> @vermesser:
> Das sollte keine Aufforderung sein, mit dem Teil auf die Ostsee zu fahren, das war eine Beschreibung der Erfahrung, die ich damit gemacht habe unter Umständen, die ich für mich verantwortbar hielt und immer noch halte...   Es wird leider viel von Leuten geschrieben, die eben keine eigene Erfahrung haben... Pauschal zu sagen "das geht aber gar nicht' ist leicht, aber nicht immer richtig ;-) Generell stimmen wir wohl darin überein, dass ohne gesunden Menschenverstand und Respekt vor dem Wasser schnell aus Spass Ernst werden kann?



Es geht natürlich bei Ententeich  . Insofern sind wir uns einig. 

Ich wollte nur warnen, das einfach so als gegeben hinzunehmen und es nach zu machen.

Hier sind in der letzten Zeit so einige mehr oder weniger abgesoffen und daher warnt man lieber einmal mehr.

Insofern sind wir uns weitgehend einig. Insbesondere mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand  .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Es gibt so viele Anfänger, die die Seegängigkeit eines Bootes nicht einschätzen können und sich dann auf leichtfertige Statements verlassen, da kann man nicht genug warnen.

Das Boot geht bei Ententeich, aber auch bei gutem Wetter können Wellen aufkommen, ein aufkommendes Unwetter, oder eine unbedachte Bewegung und prompt geht man über bord.

Auf einem Tümpel, geht das Boot an, auf der Ostsee hat es nichts zu suchen.


----------



## fischbär (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Man sollte sich da vielleicht auch die ursprüngliche Einsatzrolle vor Augen halten: Flussüberquerungen mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit. Als Ausflugsboot oder für Wellen wurde das flache Ding nicht entwickelt.


----------



## yacaré (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

...sagen alles Experten, die das Boot nicht mal mit eigenen Augen gesehen, ganz davon zu schweigen, es selbst gefahren zu haben.... ;-) 
Ein Anfänger (das waren wir doch irgendwann mal alle?) wird sich wohl kaum mit seinem ersten Boot und 5 PS  am Heck gleich nach Bornholm aufmachen? Wenn man es am Strand wegen der Brandung schon nicht sicher ins Wasser bekommt, wird man logischerweise auch nicht fahren, oder?  Nach und nach wird jeder herausfinden (manchmal auch vielleicht unfreiwillig ;-)), was geht, und was nicht... Keine Frage, das Boot ist nicht für die Ostsee konzipiert und auch nicht für die Boddengewässer, wer aber beide mal selbst erlebt hat, der weiß, dass es manchmal keinen Unterschied zwischen diesen und der Binnenalster gibt, dafür aber auch mal auf der bremer Weser Verhältnisse herrschen, dass einem über die Windschutzscheibe eines 5-m-Bootes eine Welle hereinschwappt...


----------



## Relgna (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Nun das wird eine Binnensee / geschützte Gewässer Zulassung haben so wie das Lorsby 350 A., müsste aber ja in den Papieren stehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Alle Nase lang geraten Menschen in Seenot und einige davon kommen um. Da ist es doch sinnvoll, andere Menschen zu warnen. Zumal viele Laien weder die Gewässer, noch die Grenzwerte von Booten überhaupt einschätzen können.

@Relgna: Das Boot hat keine Zulassung im Sinne der CE, die gab es damals nicht.


----------



## timtanne (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Servus zusammen,

5 Monate und ein paar Angeltouren später, standen jetzt die ersten Umbauarbeiten an. 
Ich hole mir gerne Inspiration bei anderen Umbauten im Internet. Deswegen dachte ich mir, dass ich auch für ein paar von euch mal so ne Art Umbautagebuch führe.

Eigentlich sollten die Arbeiten erst im Winter beginnen, aber die rostigen Zinkschrauben waren für mich, als Metaller, nicht mehr zu ertragen #q . Warum Zinkschrauben in nem Boot #q ???Ich weiß auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich waren die Sozis froh, dass es überhaupt Schrauben gab :m . 

Also kurzerhand 22 V2A-Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben, Spannringe (oder Sicherheitsmuttern) und Muttern aus der Werkstatt mitgenommen. Es hatten welche behauptet, Alu und Edelstahl würde sich nicht vertragen und man sollte Gummiunterlegscheiben dazwischen legen. Das ist aber Quatsch |krach: . Das einzige was bei V2A zu beachten ist, dass die Gewinde "fressen" (die Mutter sich nicht mehr oder nur sehr schwer lösen lässt) können. Dafür habe ich sie mit Fett eingeschmiert (Den Arbeitsgang kann man sich mit V4A-Schrauben und Muttern sparen, die "fressen" nicht).

Vorher: 




Nachher:



Wie gesagt: Die großen Umbauten starten im Winter. 
Bis denne und schöne Grüße.


----------



## rule270 (20. November 2016)

*AW: DDR-Militär Aluboot*

Hallo
Ist das Boot genietet?
 Die Verbindungen bekommst Du mit Sikaflex dicht. Wichtig dabei ist die Ausblühungen oder Oxidation zu entfernen . Also anschleifen entfetten dann verkleben. Zum Verschrauben Edelstahlschrauben benutzen. Dann wird es klappen.
Ich selber fahre ein Linder Sportsman 3,90 M Aluboot.
Das ist etwas solides. Wenn Du darankommst hast was genaues.
LG
rudi


----------

